# Rendern mit Sony Vegas Pro 8



## kackbuhn (20. Juni 2010)

Hallo zusammen.
Ich habe ein Problem beim rendern von Projekten mit Vegas Pro 8.
Aufnehmen tu ich mit Xfire, alle Dateien sind daher .avi und meine Testaufnahme mit der ich bisher immer gearbeitet habe ist 1:30 Minuten lang und ungerendert ~700 MB groß.
Das Problem was ich habe ist nun, dass ich nach dem rendern (datei ist unbearbeitet, nur eingefügt und auf rendern geganngen) eine Datei mit gleich schlechter Qualität habe wie die aufgenommene und die Dateigröße nur bei, z.B. ~400MB liegt, ich hatte aber auch schon eine mit 9GB 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich habe mir ein paar tutorials auf youtube angesehen und es genau so gemacht, (ich musste auch was bei den Einstellungen verändern, bekomms jetzt nicht mehr so ganz zurück 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

) aber nie hat sich da wirklich was von der Quali oder der größe her getan.
Vielleicht kann mir einer von euch nochmal genau erklären wie man ne ordentliche Qualität und zu aktzeptierende Größe hinbekommt.
Bei 1:30 Minuten sind mir 400 MB deutlich zu viel ! Ob .wmv oder .avi ist mir relativ egal.
Danke schonmal, 
mfg


----------



## Hotgoblin (21. Juni 2010)

Hi^^

Ich benutze zufällig auch Vegas 8 Pro und kenn mich schon bisschen mit dem Rendern aus.

Redere es mit WMV und geh unten rechts dann auf Benutzerfefiniert.

400 MB auf 1:30 Mins sind schon viel sowas habe ich vielleicht bei einem 10 Minuten Video.

*Projekt *

Videorenderqualität: Gut

*Video*

Modus: Bitrate VBR

Format: Windows Media Video 9

Bildgröße: ist dir überlassen aber es reicht schon 1280x720 für Youtube als Beispiel.

Framerate (fps): 25 (ab ca 25 FPS ist es flüssig)

Sek pro Keyframe: 3

Durchschnittliche Bitrate(*wichtig!*): ca 4 M für die allerbeste Qualität fwürde ich ca 6-6,7 M eintragen.
Kannst du ja mal rumprobieren. Für höhere Auflösungen natürlich mehr.


Audio kannst du so lassen weil das eigentlich immer die beste Qualität hat bzw schon eingestellt ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hoffe ich konnte dir bisschen weiterhelfen.


----------



## kackbuhn (22. Juni 2010)

Hey, also: Die Datei ist 57,9 MB groß, bei 15 Minuten wären das also in etwa 580 MB. Voll inordnung! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das Problem, die Qualität ist noch nicht wirklich so wie ich sie haben möchte. Man erkennt zwar alles, die Effekte sind gut zu sehen, aber dennoch wirkt alles sehr verschwommen und unscharf. 
Ich habe mal das Video mal bei Megaupload hochgeladen. Bitte nur auf die Qualität achten und nicht auf das gespielte, ist wie gesagt nur ein Test 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Schlechte Quali
Könntest du mir vielleicht noch dabei helfen die Qualität ansehnlicher zu machen? Wenn die Datei dabei um die 65-70 MB groß wird wär das ja auch nicht allzu schlimm, bei nem 15 Minuten Video würde die Größe dann immernoch 650-700 MB betragen.
Ich habs auch mit Optimaler Videorenderqualität versucht und mit 6.5 als durchschnittliche Bitrate aber da hat sich nur minimal was getan, also nicht wirklich sichbar was, das Bild ist ein wenig schärfer geworden, aber echt nur minimal und die Datei ist nun um die 75 MB groß. 
Ebenfalls hochgeladen: schlechte quali, trotz best settings
Vielleicht hast du für die Qualität noch den ein oder anderen Tipp.
Ich weiß aber auch, dass ich was in den Eigenschaften (nur im Reiter Video) verändert hatte. Vielleicht kannst du mir deine Settings dort nennen, vllt liegts ja auch daran?! Dann änder ich meine erstmal dahingehend und schau dann wies aussieht. Kenn mich mit dem rendern halt null aus.

greetz!


----------



## Hotgoblin (22. Juni 2010)

Teste es mal mit 7 M (bei Video) wenns immernoch schlechte Qualität hat mal mit 8.

Außerdem musst du rechts oben beim Vorschaufenster Gut auswählen und dann auf Voll.

In den Settings natürlich dann auch Gut wählen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Sonst weiß ich nicht worans liegen könnte weil ich finde es hat die beste Qualität mit ca 6 M

Bzw ich machs oft mit 6,7 M


----------



## kackbuhn (22. Juni 2010)

Habs jetzt auch mit 7M und 8M probiert, bei dem Vorschaufenster war Gut und Voll eingestellt und habs auch mit Optimal probiert.
Hab auch mal ne ungerenderte Version bei xfire hochgeladen, damit man es mal auf nem Stream sehen kann. Ansich ist die Quali ja ganz gut, aber da geht doch noch mehr?!
xFire

Edit: 
Könnte es auch an meinem PC liegen, dass die Quali nicht besser wird?
DDR3 2x2048MB Crucial Value DDR3-1333 CL9 Kit
VGA 1024MB HIS Radeon HD 5770 
GA-770TA-UD3 AMD770 AM3 ATX Motherboard von Gigabyte
CPU AMD Phenom II X4 955 3.20 GHz (C3) AM3 6MB

DvD, Netzteil und Festplatte sind da ja unrelevant denke ich.


----------



## Hotgoblin (23. Juni 2010)

Ne am Pc liegt das nicht^^ 

Sony vegas rendert ja jedes Bild sozusagen in der Qualitöt in der du das eingestellt hast.

Wenn dus bei Youtube hochladest und in Vollbild anschaust ist das immer ne scheiß Qualität.

Aber auf dem Pc das Video anschaun müsste es imemr gute Qualitöt haben.

Aber wenn du 1280x720 eingestellt hats, dein Bildscirm ne höhere Auflösung hat
und dus im Vollbildmodus anschaust ist klar das es schlechte Qualität hat.

Xfie lädt das Video auch auf die Seite hoch und wandelt es (leider) in einem schlechten und qualitativ niedrigen Format auf die Seite.


----------



## kackbuhn (24. Juni 2010)

Also.
Ich hab jetzt ne ziemlich gute Quali hinbekommen. 
Videorenderqualität: Optimal
Modus: VBR-Qualität
Format: Windows Media 9
Auflösung: 1440x992
Framerate: 30.0000
Sek. pro Keyframe: 3
Qualität: 100%

Das Problem was ich bei den Settings jetzt aber wieder habe ist die unendliche größe der Datei, 1:30 min hat 500MB 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Vllt hast du da nen Tipp für mich?
Ansonnsten hab ich nioch ne Ausweichmöglichkeit mit Modus: Bitrate VBR, da ist die Datei (1:30) ca 70 MB groß und die Qualität ist aktzeptabel.
Wobei ich gerne das oben genannte haben würde nur halt kleiner 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hotgoblin (24. Juni 2010)

Bei VBR-Qualität kannst du nur per Prozent die Qualität einstelen und die Bitrate isti rgenwas mit 100.000er Bereich da ist es klar 
das es soviel MB sind.


----------



## Kyragan (24. Juni 2010)

VBR stinkt. Lieber feste Bitraten einstellen.


----------



## kackbuhn (24. Juni 2010)

Hm ja, das ist blöd 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Aber bei der selbst einzustellenden Bitrate hab ich halt recht schlechte Qualität obwohl ich schon 7M benutze.
Das suckt auch ziemlich.


----------



## Arosk (24. Juni 2010)

Rechnen ftw. 7MB Bitrate sind auf 90 Sekunden 630 MB.

Im Endeffekt kommt es darauf an welche Quali man will. Wenn man es möglichst winzig will kann ich nur Xfire Video Codec empfehlen, für 9 Min 81MB Dateigröße mit einer Auflösung von 720x480.

Anderes Beispiel: 18 Sekunden 11.2 MB 1280x1024 Auflösung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Macht 0,6 MB Bitrate, dafür ist die Quali gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kyragan (24. Juni 2010)

Sieht das Game auf 1280 immer so aus? Ist ja grausam, wie HUD und Proportionen von den Models verzerrt sind. Total in die Höhe gezogen.


----------



## kackbuhn (24. Juni 2010)

Ich hab jetzt 6M bei 1280x720 HD genommen und 6M als Bitrate, die Datei ist nun 57,1 MB groß und die Qualität ist ordentlich.
Es sollte aufjedenfall für meine Zwecke reichen und wenn es soweit kommt dass ich mich in das Thema weiter vertiefe werd ich aufjedenfall noch weiter Hilfe suchen und ausprobieren etc.
Probieren geht ja bekanntlich über studieren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Danke an alle die mir geholfen haben! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arosk (25. Juni 2010)

Kyragan schrieb:


> Sieht das Game auf 1280 immer so aus? Ist ja grausam, wie HUD und Proportionen von den Models verzerrt sind. Total in die Höhe gezogen.



Ich glaube es ist etwas verzerrt ^^


----------

